# Giveaway



## NudeCoffee

I'm willing to give away some free bags of coffee (Maybe 50g?) for anyone willing to test out some beans that I have got in for my site, and then let me know what they thought on here, or advice on how to improve the website etc. Maybe just paying the postage for it, which i guess would be about £1.00 or £2.00 maximum.

Just started, and i mean well its quite hard getting to the right place, if you know what i mean.

PM me or reply on here if you are interested.


----------



## Daren

I'm happy to try some and give you feedback, although it might be hard to tell with 50g.... (by the time it's dialed in properly)


----------



## Yes Row

Happy to give feed back on your beans. And pay for postage, but it would need to be 250g min to give any feedback as 50g may be lost dialling in the beans


----------



## 4085

Y ou would be better off selecting 2 or 3 people ad giving them a kilo eac. What is your target market? How do you roast, eg no point in giving a lever owner a light roast. Then you will get feedback. If you send 10 packs of 100 gms out you will not learn much. half of tetsting is watching the bean develop as it ages.

my grinder has about 18 gm grind retention. It may take 250 gms just to dial in!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Agree with comments above if for espresso then 500 g would allow dialling in and experimentation with doses, grinds , temperature, baskets .

50g for espresso is pointless.


----------



## Kyle548

I agree.

50g is pretty much just seasoning.


----------



## jeebsy

I keep more than that in my massive burrs


----------



## Kyle548

jeebsy said:


> I keep more than that in my massive burrs


Doesn't it stale after a day?


----------



## jeebsy

I don't actually


----------



## Kyle548

jeebsy said:


> I don't actually


I mean in general with big conical burrs; in the end you hard to grind out 18g, for example, every time you make a shot?


----------



## NudeCoffee

i dont think it will be viable for me to post out and give free 1kg bags of coffee to you guys. i might be able to do 100g or 200g it is supposed to be a sample thats all. i'lll have a think and come back here this afternoon.


----------



## Kyle548

NudeCoffee said:


> i dont think it will be viable for me to post out and give free 1kg bags of coffee to you guys. i might be able to do 100g or 200g it is supposed to be a sample thats all. i'lll have a think and come back here this afternoon.


I'll put it in perspective for you a little; I make shots with 16g of coffee usually. 16g is, by many, considered a small dose.

Now, if I get 50g of your beans it means grinding an initial 16g and seeing how it pours.

Probably I'll just throw this shot away; it's unlikely that it will be right.

The next shot, adjust the grinder, grind 16g, pull a shot.

Maybe the shot timing was right, but the shot didn't pull as I expected or taste quite right.

The next shot, 16g, try and figure out what was wrong. Was it my dose? Tamp? Temperature?

Maybe the next shot would taste quite good, at least I could drink it in a milk drink.

My grinder is good, because when I put 16g of coffee into it, I'll get 16g of coffee out of it.

Some members have grinders with big conical burrs which generally hold a shot or two of coffee, in their case, every time they adjust, they need to grind 32g of coffee.

And thats IF they are only using 16g doses.

Pump machines will pretty much pull water through anything you put in them, so a typical dose can be more like 20g for a bright coffee.


----------



## jeebsy

200g (~10 shots) should be enough to get it dialled in and try it out


----------



## jeebsy

Kyle548 said:


> I'll put it in perspective for you a little; I make shots with 16g of coffee usually. 16g is, by many, considered a small dose.
> 
> Now, if I get 50g of your beans it means grinding an initial 16g and seeing how it pours.
> 
> Probably I'll just throw this shot away; it's unlikely that it will be right.
> 
> The next shot, adjust the grinder, grind 16g, pull a shot.
> 
> Maybe the shot timing was right, but the shot didn't pull as I expected or taste quite right.
> 
> The next shot, 16g, try and figure out what was wrong. Was it my dose? Tamp? Temperature?
> 
> Maybe the next shot would taste quite good, at least I could drink it in a milk drink.
> 
> My grinder is good, because when I put 16g of coffee into it, I'll get 16g of coffee out of it.
> 
> Some members have grinders with big conical burrs which generally hold a shot or two of coffee, in their case, every time they adjust, they need to grind 32g of coffee.
> 
> And thats IF they are only using 16g doses.
> 
> Pump machines will pretty much pull water through anything you put in them, so a typical dose can be more like 20g for a bright coffee.


A bag from has bean is only 250g.


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> 200g (~10 shots) should be enough to get it dialled in and try it out


I agree - 200g should be enough to "sample" the beans.


----------



## Kyle548

jeebsy said:


> A bag from has bean is only 250g.


250 is 5x as much as 50.

And the initial problem is that first bunch of shots to dial in.

After that you simply buy more bags and it will be 'pretty much' right for the next bag.


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> A bag from has bean is only 250g.


I subscribe to Hasbean - but only use it for Aeropress - much more forgiving than espresso for grind so 250g is not an issue for me.


----------



## Kyle548

Daren said:


> I subscribe to Hasbean - but only use it for Aeropress - much more forgiving than espresso for grind so 250g is not an issue for me.


I only use HB for brewed coffee.

Tastes really good in the AP, like you said.

But then, I don't see how HB is relevant.....

I think the point of a subscription is to just try a bunch of coffees, not to master any one coffee.

250g is enough to get to know a bean, but it's hardly taking the bean up to your room for coffee.

If you like a bean, you simply buy more.

If you only got 50g from HB, then it would be another matter entirely though.


----------



## jeebsy

Nude said he might bg able to do a 200g bag to sample. Given a retail bag from has bean is only 50g more that seems reasonable.

I use has bean for espresso and filter but rarely get the same bean consecutively.


----------



## Glenn

In order not to tread on the toes of forum sponsors please contact me using the details provided as you will find it much easier to get noticed and find more support as a forum advertiser


----------



## garydyke1

50g is enough to do a cupping and 2 or 3 brewed , plenty to get a feel for the beans


----------



## NudeCoffee

right, website is sorted and stuff now. banner is going to be on here shortly. Going to give away some free coffee if anyone is interested, there's a competition on the site. Sorry about the delay in replying to this thread (there's been a lot of stuff to sort out this last week!) hopefully its all worth it though. Hope you are all enjoying your beans!


----------



## Fevmeister

Had a look on the site, good effort

although I can't see any competition?


----------



## Charliej

It's on the homepage, a village fete style guess how many beans in the jar style contest.


----------



## NudeCoffee

its on the homepage about halfway down? can you see it, should be there now. I am going to make a seperate page, when i get the time, its on facebook as well if you follow the links.


----------



## Yes Row

Good luck

Pricing seems a little "rich"?


----------



## NudeCoffee

what would you expect to pay for 200g of house blend beans willing to amend prices to suit.


----------



## Yes Row

I would suggest you do some research on other online suppliers


----------



## NudeCoffee

£3.99 is now the price for 200g.


----------



## forzajuve

Think the pricing is quite fair to be honest, about £5/250g is one the cheap side of normal. Beans look a little too far on the roast to my tastes but I wish you luck on your venture.


----------



## jeebsy

forzajuve said:


> Think the pricing is quite fair to be honest, about £5/250g is one the cheap side of normal.


That's good value to me. What I'd expect to pay for decent quality beans.


----------



## NudeCoffee

good stuff. posting the beans is an issue though, i'm not sure how much people like to pay. obviously, its a pain but it does cost about 2.60. I've got it at 1.99 at the moment. any comments on the site, or the beans etc much appreciated.


----------



## Yes Row

£5.61 for the equivalent of 250 grms for the house blend coffee is to me expensive

Now, if reduced to £3.99 for 200g it is still equivalent to £4.99 for 250g

But hey, I have no idea of your overheads/profit ratio, merely passing comment from my perspective as a consumer

I genuinely wish you good luck


----------



## jeebsy

Has Bean is my gold standard for price and they have plenty of beans at £5 for 250g.


----------



## NudeCoffee

i think its worth saying as well that all of our beans, including our house blend are fact fairtrade and organic - considering that, the price is quite reasonable i think.


----------



## Spazbarista

£5 is not cheap.


----------



## coffeechap

Totally agree £5 is not cheap, rave 250 gram bags are only £4


----------



## Spazbarista

Is this your site:

http://www.nudeespresso.com/shop/

Are my eyes deceiving me? You are charging nearly double what some of those coffees cost elsewhere.

Gatamboya £9??? Gisuma £8????


----------



## forzajuve

Expobarista said:


> £5 is not cheap.


What you buying that is much less than that?


----------



## jeebsy

Expobarista said:


> Is this your site:
> 
> http://www.nudeespresso.com/shop/
> 
> Are my eyes deceiving me? You are charging nearly double what some of those coffees cost elsewhere.
> 
> Gatamboya £9??? Gisuma £8????


That's not him - that's an east London roaster. Nude wasn't the best name IMO given the east London mob are relatively well established in this game.


----------



## coffeechap

forzajuve said:


> What you buying that is much less than that?


Most of the rave 250 gram beans


----------



## jeebsy

http://www.nudecoffee.co.uk/

Rave is very cheap

Has Bean is still well priced

When you start getting into Workshop and Square Mile territory it gets a bit too much for me


----------



## Spazbarista

Rave are well-priced.

Everyone else is expensive


----------



## forzajuve

Fair enough, I don't buy from them having tried them once. In general though £5/250g is not bad at all.

Website feedback would be lack of information about the beans, I would want to know much more about the origins, varietals, what has actually gone into the blends. Not too hard to scope out the competition to see the level of detail out there. If you don't put it there it raises a question about whether you know where it has come from.


----------



## NudeCoffee

Nude Coffee is a great name I think. Granted, there's a coffee shop in London called Nude Espresso, but I don't think it really crosses over that much and isn't that specific a reference. It's just supposed to mean that my beans are nude, i.e. naked and contain nothing else. Its just the bean in its purest form, and organic and fairtrade. The reason i created a profile here was because i love coffee and want to make a go of it like, so i'm willing to listen to you guys and what you want to make my business work (within means) if you say, its too expensive, then it is. I'll get bigger bags and start selling 250g at a time, and reduce the price to make it more competitive. If anyone wants to discuss any possible amendments etc in PM i am willing to learn and listen, i want you guys to be customers. So i'll take on board what you say. Feed back is invaluable in any business. Thanks.


----------



## jeebsy

Nude would be a great name is there wasn't already a coffee shop and roaster with that name. Distinguishing yourself from them - and avoiding any passing off - is a big hurdle IMO. Nude are well known in the industry.


----------



## Spazbarista

Sorry, confused you with Nude espresso who do have pisstake prices.

Yours aren't outrageous, but for quite a number of people here you'd have to explain what the extra value is that you are offering for the price premium of 30% over somebody like Rave coffee. Especially if your beans are from the same whosalers everyone uses, like Wakefield.


----------



## NudeCoffee

We have free postage this weekend. I am also in the process of updating the website with reviews, articles and brew guides.


----------



## CFo

With free postage, looks like good value, just ordered some!


----------



## NudeCoffee

Thanks, for your custom. You'll have to let me / the forum know what you think to them when they have come next week. They usually take 2 to 3 working days to arrive through experience, so maybe Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------

